# T/C 50 Cal. Scout



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted the following question in the Firearams and Reloading section the other day without realizing there was a Muzzleloaders thread. 

In any event, does anyone own one of these guns? I just got one from my father as a gift... a gun he bought in the 90s and hasn't shot in years and gave to me because he doesn't use it anymore. I like the look of the gun (looks like an old Winchester lever action), and would like to get the most out of it. Any insight on how the gun shoots and any thoughts from any owners or prior owners of the Scout would be greatly appreciated. Also, any insight on what shoots best through the Scout would help. Also, if you think I should just get rid of it, I'd like to know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

My brother and a friend have scouts in 54 cal. They came out with those right before inlines took off. If I remember right they put a faster twist on them, I believe 1 in 32 twist it would probably shoot powerbelts, sabot or any conicals very well,You just need to put some time in and do some shootin. As far as getting rid of it that would be crazy imo, those are very hard to come by. If you do decide to sell it please get ahold of me first!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. If I do get rid of it I will let you know first. I think I will shoot it a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

If you dont have the owners manual get a hold of T/C and they will send you one


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Billybob, Did you get to shoot your Scout yet?? I put some info in the Firearms and Reloading what mine likes... 100 grs Pyrodex 300 gr Hornady SST or 250 gr SST. Best of luck!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks muzzlehutn. I actually went to sportsmen and didn't know what to buy. Now I do. I'm hoping to take it out this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

How did it shoot?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the 54 and it kicks like a mule. Sabbots didn't work for me, I think it was due to the tight twist. Groups were 6-7 inches at 200 yds, about the time I thought I had it down it'd throw one out there a ways. Maxihunters worked very well for me, 2-3 inches with a 1x scope. It hasn't seen powder for years, just sittin' there in the safe. Originally sold for $289. Skeet


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

You might want to try hornady fpb's. Ive been shootin the 300gr, very good bullets in imo.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe it's a 1 in 24 twist although I couldn't find it in the manual. The plastic from the wad heats up and and sticks to the lands.


----------

